# Hunting Henned-Up Toms



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

This is from my Turkey Addict's Manual, I hope it helps some of you.

Hunting Henned-Up Toms
During the breeding phases the toms may follow the hens throughout the day rather than spend the day on the strut. This is especially true if the hens leave the feeding/strutting areas in groups of two or more birds instead of by themselves. If the toms are still with the hens in the late afternoon/early evening there's a good chance they'll roost near the hens. This usually results in less pre-dawn gobbling, because the toms know where the hens are. It also results in the toms getting together with the hens shortly after they fly down. I've often seen toms traveling with (or right behind) the hens when they roosted together. This makes the toms difficult to call, because they are already with or following the hens.

If the toms have roosted far enough away from the hens you may be able to get between them and call them in as they move to the hens. If the toms have roosted close to the hens, and you have previously patterned the birds, or think you know where they will go to feed when they fly down, you can setup between the roost and the feeding area. You can also use a dominant hen call to try to get the hens to come to you, bringing the toms with them, or you can use a fighting purr to bring in the whole flock.

God bless and good hunting,

T.R.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a little more advice.....

Get really aggressive on the calling. I mean cutting and aggressive loud yelping. You need to challenge those hens. Then the hen will come to investigate and that tom will follow. I have bagged many early season birds with this tactic.

Also another thing to try. Pattern the birds and know the routes they travel. Then just set up in one of those spots and wait.

Yesterday I did this and had 3 toms and 15 hens right into the decoy spread. I had a strutting Jake decoy I made with two hen decoys. Those three long beards came a running when they saw that strutting Jake decoy! 20 yards done deal.

Good luck.


----------

